# Sore nipples, late period, negative hpt, going crazy



## kooyman (Sep 3, 2003)

...


----------



## kyle98sean02 (Mar 28, 2003)

s I wish I knew what to tell you, but I'm in the same boat


----------



## mclisa (Jul 26, 2004)

Maybe you are? Try testing on Monday and see how you are feeling. Do you have your folic acid on board?


----------



## LaurieLu (Aug 10, 2004)

Same situation is going on with me right now. I was due yesterday. My nipples are a sore. DH and I BDed last night and today I have some old blood (TMI, sorry) discharge. Nothing fresh. HPT was negative yesterday. I don't want to waste any more money so I'm just waiting it out. I've been on prenatals since my last pregnancy that ended in m/c. If I am pregnant it will mean that I got pregnant only 2 weeks after m/c and that makes me very nervous. I understand the going crazy part though!


----------



## Beverly (May 7, 2002)

I have the same thing going on right now. My period should have started Aug. 30, but I've had three negative hpt's. I thought my period was starting earlier this evening but it was just a light, brownish discharge ... implantation? At this point I don't even care if it's yes or no, I just want to KNOW!

(And I have a nipple thing driving me nuts, too, kooyman!)


----------

